# New Shrimp Pics 2.5g



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Special thanks to a certain member on this forum who was getting out of the shrimp hobby!
Taken with my Nexus 5!

New shrimp in a 2.5 I cleared of previous inhabitants except one!
Spot the oddball!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

beautiful shrimp! i would like to get some of those shrimp, who you purchased from?


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

kimchilee said:


> beautiful shrimp! i would like to get some of those shrimp, who you purchased from?


Those were his last and he's a really great person too. I withheld the name so his inbox wouldn't get hammered lol

I was told they're bloody mary shrimp from alpha breeders


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

lovely shrimp! love the colors


----------

